
Stamps for UX designers to create flow diagrams - rumjahn
https://uxstamps.com/
======
archielc
I recommend making it clear that the currency is HKD. Otherwise I was under
impression that it costs 170 USD until I went to checkout to see "Total HKD
$170.00".

